# Need help with ATITool



## Anderan (Mar 10, 2009)

I need some help, i'm trying to increase the memory of my ATI X1300 but when ever i change the sliders and click set clock the sliders just revert back to normal, any idea what i should do? I tried to see if the beta for .27 would work but it just makes my screen really dark to the point where i can't see anything so that isn't an option. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sttubs (Mar 10, 2009)

Maybe the default speed is the top speed for that card as dictated by it's bios.


----------



## Anderan (Mar 10, 2009)

i went and tried ATT and it was able to oc my card.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 16, 2009)

try right click run as admin


----------

